# Linford Care Home - May 2016



## jsp77 (May 11, 2016)

I've fancied a look round here for a while, so i set off for a nice leisurely drive, stopped off at a few places on the way. As I was walking up the drive I didn't know what to expect, had a nice walk round first. Once inside I felt a little uneasy as this was another solo mission, you could see the metal fairies had been to work and with the wind banging doors/windows it took me a while to settle. 

UK Border Agency officials raided the Linford Care Home, amid concerns about the care of residents. Officials entered the home, which cares for patients with dementia and physical disabilities, after a tip off. 13 suspected illegal immigrants were arrested and 4 of the centre’s managers and carers were held on suspicion of mistreating vulnerable patients.

*on with the photos*


https://flic.kr/p/H2jJXu https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/GCvixm https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ 


https://flic.kr/p/GZG71m https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/GWDQ9Z https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/G89Dv7 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/GCuQf5 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ 


https://flic.kr/p/GWDEog https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/GZFLhU https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/G8aNdf https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ 


https://flic.kr/p/H5ibqZhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/H3FzGX https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ 


https://flic.kr/p/G9TbYB https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ 


https://flic.kr/p/H3Fve8https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ 

This looks to have been someone's home after it closed down.


https://flic.kr/p/H3Fsmphttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ 


https://flic.kr/p/GZGU1s7 


https://flic.kr/p/H3Fi58 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ 


https://flic.kr/p/H3FboH https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/H3F5Hp https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/G8a8ey https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ 


https://flic.kr/p/GUknX9 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/GUk6Xd https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*On the way out i spotted this* 


https://flic.kr/p/GZGaHw https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/,

thanks for looking


----------



## degenerate (May 12, 2016)

Cracking photos  is that a slow worm at the end?


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 12, 2016)

Nice one. Some nice photos there man. I wouldn't mind taking the time to walk around this place.


----------



## jsp77 (May 12, 2016)

degenerate said:


> Cracking photos  is that a slow worm at the end?



Thanks degenerate, yes i had a quick look on google and it appears to be a slow worm.



DirtyJigsaw said:


> Nice one. Some nice photos there man. I wouldn't mind taking the time to walk around this place.



Cheers DirtyJigsaw, you should do before its too late!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 12, 2016)

I'm surprised it's still in one piece! You got some great shots before it's wrecked.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jsp77 (May 12, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> I'm surprised it's still in one piece! You got some great shots before it's wrecked.Thanks for sharing.



Cheers flyboys90, I suppose it wont be long before it gets wrecked.


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 12, 2016)

I read the story online about what happened here. Such a shame as the building is still in good condition.


----------



## Luise (May 12, 2016)

Good photos, and its really nice to see this place not trashed so to speak. 
I enjoyed my 2nd visit.. I need to go back for more. 
Top dollar thou fella


----------



## tazong (May 12, 2016)

Really nice pictures bud - but boy is that a sad old place with a sad old tale to boot - i would hate to end up in a place like that.


----------



## jsp77 (May 12, 2016)

tazong said:


> Really nice pictures bud - but boy is that a sad old place with a sad old tale to boot - i would hate to end up in a place like that.



cheers Taz, yes this does have a sad ending. Welcome back mate - long time no see


----------



## Rubex (May 13, 2016)

I love the picture of the Slow Worm! You seem to be out and about everywhere just lately haha another excellent report jsp77 and lovely photos too!


----------



## Scaramanger (May 14, 2016)

I kept seeing the name on that door in several places throughout the building.your pics make ot look tidier than ot is.. Good work


----------



## jsp77 (May 14, 2016)

Rubex said:


> I love the picture of the Slow Worm! You seem to be out and about everywhere just lately haha another excellent report jsp77 and lovely photos too!



Thanks Rubex, yes been clocking up a few miles lately, sometimes it's nice to go and have a drive out somewhere different.


----------

